# Craft Scroll saw PKZ-400N



## Bryan Bennett (12 Jan 2013)

Now after having a good laugh,does anybody own or knows of this machine.It was bought from the chain Supermarket ALD at what cost but I would imagine VERY CHEAP.I have had it given to me at no cost.I have had a look at the instructions it take pinned blades,but has adapters to be able to have universal blades.Comments please.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## stevebuk (12 Jan 2013)

i would have thought it depended on what you wanted to scroll out, if you want a few shapes in MDF or similar it should suffice, if you want to do detailed work i would think again. The first saw i ever had was a Ferm scrollsaw, this looks on the same par as that, Yours is a Power craft model but i wouldn't hold out for anything different from the ferm one.
Here is a link to the manual for it..
http://doc.servotool.eu/documents/83002 ... 209-17.pdf


----------



## Bryan Bennett (13 Jan 2013)

Stevebuck thank you for your comment,I love my Hegner but I was given the machine.At some point I will try it out.to see how it cuts out and will report on the results.


----------

